# Lyft slashes prices



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Following suit in the never ending race to pay people to transport them: Lyft slashed prices in San Diego 20% today. Effectively slashing earnings 20% as far as I know. And so, Im thinking I will be quitting Lyft as well. Any other markets Lyft slashing prices? If they start taking commission; I believe driving will be a volunteer service.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn they just may get down to legal ride sharing of $0.56 a mile before too long.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Damn they just may get down to legal ride sharing of $0.56 a mile before too long.


It's actually pretty close as it is when you consider it often takes you two miles of driving for every one paid. Is there a link or something to this latest announcement?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Did they announce this new discount? Or did you reinstall or update the app?

If you reinstall the app you get an announcement pop up of 20% - 30% off depending which market you are in. This is an old announcement from the beginning of spring when they also went to 0% commission but it still pops up if you update or reinstall the app. I hope this is the case.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

they did a nasty change on PDB here in boston

Made it impossible


----------



## humblyballin (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes, in slc they said they made it easier to get power driver bonus, but now you need less rides, but more peak rides, which driving full time I barely got 10- 15 peak rides, now you need 20 for the flat "cash bonus" - you would make more on the 10 or 20%. What a joke


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seinfeld said:


> Following suit in the never ending race to pay people to transport them: Lyft slashed prices in San Diego 20% today. Effectively slashing earnings 20% as far as I know. And so, Im thinking I will be quitting Lyft as well. Any other markets Lyft slashing prices? If they start taking commission; I believe driving will be a volunteer service.


3 YEARS AGO . . .

NOW

WE HAVE LYFT TACO BELL.

WITH MEAT " fit for human consumption."

How far below USDA GRADE A BEEF IS THAT DESIGNATION ?


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 YEARS AGO . . .
> 
> NOW
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Arb Watson said:


> lol


Think about it . . .
Below Grade C
Yet not tumors
Or dog food . . .
Mmmmmmmm . . .
" Yo Quiro Taco Bell "!

Im getting Queesy thinking about it . . .

I leave you THIS PICTURE.

PRINT IT.

PUT IT ON YOUR LYFT RIDE SEAT BACK !

Dont even ask about the " Special Sauce" !

I would kill him if i found out he did this to MY food.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Walkersm said:


> Damn they just may get down to legal ride sharing of $0.56 a mile before too long.


At one point uber was .30 per mile in Detroit


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ROTA said:


> they did a nasty change on PDB here in boston
> 
> Made it impossible


we need to throw tomatoes at you for bumping such an old post



TheWanderer said:


> At one point uber was .30 per mile in Detroit


do you know what the current rate per mile and minute is now?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> we need to throw tomatoes at you for bumping such an old post
> 
> do you know what the current rate per mile and minute is now?


.80 per mile
.15 per minute.
Rated before that like5 months ago was .60 per mile.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 YEARS AGO . . .
> 
> NOW
> 
> ...


I always sub the Toxic Hell beef with black beans. Most locations will do it for free. Chalupa with black beans, doritos taco with black beans, you name it. I also skip their plastic cheese by ordering it fresco.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> At one point uber was .30 per mile in Detroit


Wouldn't surprise me if they did it again there's a lot of stupid people in this world that will still think there getting money sadly


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they did it again there's a lot of stupid people in this world that will still think there getting money sadly


I don't think so, they most likely raised it afterwards because there was probably very little to no drivers. It was .60 as well. But this was back when there was little to no incentives. Maybe now they could get away with my also giving out a mediocre incentive.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

If they go too low, people are going to go gypsy on them and start working for cash.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Jamesp1234 said:


> If they go too low, people are going to go gypsy on them and start working for cash.


Except Uber pool charges lower then what I'm willing to get in cash. Hell, I am not even willing to take some of these base rate Uber far because rates are too low


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 143075
> they did a nasty change on PDB here in boston
> 
> Made it impossible


Oh dear lawwwd! Im sorry, i struggle with 95 rides


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Seinfeld said:


> Following suit in the never ending race to pay people to transport them: Lyft slashed prices in San Diego 20% today. Effectively slashing earnings 20% as far as I know. And so, Im thinking I will be quitting Lyft as well. Any other markets Lyft slashing prices? If they start taking commission; I believe driving will be a volunteer service.


[email protected] the salt. Talk about rubbing a horseradish infused, jalopena pepper and iodine cocktail into a raw open wound.

Every LyfUber driver should QUIT DRIVING LYFT FOR A WEEK AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS INCREDIBLE PAX $$$ SAVING FRIENDLY PROMOTION-- AS PAX.

Lyft drivers: 1. Lyft marketing dept: 0

Check and mate U pink b*tches. 



Walkersm said:


> Damn they just may get down to legal ride sharing of $0.56 a mile before too long.


If they keep this up, drvers will no longer be able to afford driving or renting their vehicles. At which point, Lyft will have beaten beat Uber in making cabbies fashionable again-- for all IC drivers and their families. lmao



humblyballin said:


> Yes, in slc they said they made it easier to get power driver bonus, but now you need less rides, but more peak rides, which driving full time I barely got 10- 15 peak rides, now you need 20 for the flat "cash bonus" - you would make more on the 10 or 20%. What a joke


When are ppl going to realize that Lucille --aka Lyft's most Machiavellian electronic dispatcher--controls 100℅ of the peak rides drivers get each hour? And cherry picks which drivers get what peak & line rides in specified surge)rush hours? And so by default, 100℅ controls whether or not you make your bonus at all?

Still unconvinced youre not an unofficial Lyft employee? Especially given their passive-aggerssive and psychological manipulation of your driver behavior every minute of the day?

Smh



tohunt4me said:


> 3 YEARS AGO . . .
> 
> NOW
> 
> ...


Sorry. Blues Brothers were already woke on that--if long before country was cool to listen to


----------

